# [SOLVED] revdep-rebuild: window-menu.c:254: error:

## buggybunny

Hey ho,

ich hab hier ein erhebliches Problem mit revdep-rebuild:

```
revdep-rebuild --pretend
```

```

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

Checking dynamic linking consistency... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

Assigning files to ebuilds... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

Evaluating package order... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot --pretend =gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3 =gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.18.0-r2 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.18.0-r2  

Now you can remove -p (or --pretend) from arguments and re-run revdep-rebuild.
```

Leider schlägt schon gleiche das erste - gnome-base/gnome-panel -fehl mit:

```

make[3]: *** [libwnck_applet_la-window-menu.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/work/gnome-panel-2.18.3/applets/wncklet'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/work/gnome-panel-2.18.3/applets'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/work/gnome-panel-2.18.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line   71:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3:

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line   71:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/temp/build.log'.

 * 

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

Auch das Ändern der Reihenfolge mittels

```

revdep-rebuild -X gnome-base/gnome-applets gnome-base/gnome-panel
```

bringt nichts, nun schlägt gnome-base/gnome-applets fehlt mit:

```

ake[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/work/gnome-panel-2.18.3/applets/wncklet'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/work/gnome-panel-2.18.3/applets'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/work/gnome-panel-2.18.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line   71:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3:

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line   71:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/temp/build.log'.

 * 

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

Ich glaube das es auch was mit diesem Fehler zu tun hat:

```
[emerge -uvD  app-cdr/cdrdao

```

```
gcdmaster.o:(.rodata._ZTC9GCDMaster0_N5Gnome2UI3AppE[vtable for GCDMaster]+0x158): undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gnome::UI::App::~App()'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [gcdmaster] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2/work/cdrdao-1.2.2/xdao'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2/work/cdrdao-1.2.2/xdao'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2/work/cdrdao-1.2.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *             ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   cdrdao-1.2.2.ebuild, line   57:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      make || die "could not compile"

 *  The die message:

 *   could not compile

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2:

 * 

 * ERROR: app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *             ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   cdrdao-1.2.2.ebuild, line   57:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      make || die "could not compile"

 *  The die message:

 *   could not compile

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2/temp/build.log'.

```

Daraufhin hab ich mal - planlos wie ich bin - libwnck neu emerged, das hat aber nichts geändert....

Das kann doch nicht sein, wie komm ich da weiter?

Ich hab nach den Fehlermeldungen gegoogelt, Resultat =  0

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich hier weiterkommen könnte?Last edited by buggybunny on Fri Nov 16, 2007 2:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

Erst einmal wäre es nett, wenn du die Fehlermeldung postest  :Smile:  ... Ohne die kann nämlich niemand was anfangen ...  (es sei denn jmd, weiß intuitiv das richtige bei "[libwnck_applet_la-window-menu.lo] Error 1")

----------

## buggybunny

Ah so, ok, war wohl etwas unübersichtlich.......  :Wink: 

```
cat /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/temp/build.log
```

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libnotification-area-applet.a

creating libnotification-area-applet.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libnotification-area-applet.la && ln -s ../libnotification-area-applet.la libnotification-area-applet.la)

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/work/gnome-panel-2.18.3/applets/notification_area'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/work/gnome-panel-2.18.3/applets/notification_area'

Making all in wncklet

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/work/gnome-panel-2.18.3/applets/wncklet'

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../applets/wncklet -I../../libpanel-applet -I../../libpanel-applet -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gnome-keyring-1 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/libwnck-1.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/libglade-2.0    -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-sign-compare  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DPAGER_GLADEDIR=\""/usr/share/gnome/panel/glade"\" -DTASKLIST_GLADEDIR=\""/usr/share/gnome/panel/glade"\" -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\"    -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT libwnck_applet_la-wncklet.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libwnck_applet_la-wncklet.Tpo" -c -o libwnck_applet_la-wncklet.lo `test -f 'wncklet.c' || echo './'`wncklet.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libwnck_applet_la-wncklet.Tpo" ".deps/libwnck_applet_la-wncklet.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libwnck_applet_la-wncklet.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if /bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../applets/wncklet -I../../libpanel-applet -I../../libpanel-applet -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gnome-keyring-1 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/libwnck-1.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/libglade-2.0    -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-sign-compare  -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DPAGER_GLADEDIR=\""/usr/share/gnome/panel/glade"\" -DTASKLIST_GLADEDIR=\""/usr/share/gnome/panel/glade"\" -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\"    -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT libwnck_applet_la-window-menu.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/libwnck_applet_la-window-menu.Tpo" -c -o libwnck_applet_la-window-menu.lo `test -f 'window-menu.c' || echo './'`window-menu.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/libwnck_applet_la-window-menu.Tpo" ".deps/libwnck_applet_la-window-menu.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/libwnck_applet_la-window-menu.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../applets/wncklet -I../../libpanel-applet -I../../libpanel-applet -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gnome-keyring-1 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/libwnck-1.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/libglade-2.0 -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-sign-compare -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPAGER_GLADEDIR=\"/usr/share/gnome/panel/glade\" -DTASKLIST_GLADEDIR=\"/usr/share/gnome/panel/glade\" -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT libwnck_applet_la-window-menu.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libwnck_applet_la-window-menu.Tpo -c window-menu.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libwnck_applet_la-window-menu.o

window-menu.c: In function 'window_menu_applet_fill':

window-menu.c:254: error: too many arguments to function 'wnck_selector_new'

make[3]: *** [libwnck_applet_la-window-menu.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../applets/wncklet -I../../libpanel-applet -I../../libpanel-applet -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gnome-keyring-1 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/libwnck-1.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/libglade-2.0 -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-sign-compare -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPAGER_GLADEDIR=\"/usr/share/gnome/panel/glade\" -DTASKLIST_GLADEDIR=\"/usr/share/gnome/panel/glade\" -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT libwnck_applet_la-wncklet.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libwnck_applet_la-wncklet.Tpo -c wncklet.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libwnck_applet_la-wncklet.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../applets/wncklet -I../../libpanel-applet -I../../libpanel-applet -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gnome-keyring-1 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/libwnck-1.0 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/libglade-2.0 -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-sign-compare -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DPAGER_GLADEDIR=\"/usr/share/gnome/panel/glade\" -DTASKLIST_GLADEDIR=\"/usr/share/gnome/panel/glade\" -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -MT libwnck_applet_la-wncklet.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libwnck_applet_la-wncklet.Tpo -c wncklet.c -o libwnck_applet_la-wncklet.o >/dev/null 2>&1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/work/gnome-panel-2.18.3/applets/wncklet'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/work/gnome-panel-2.18.3/applets'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/work/gnome-panel-2.18.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line   71:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/temp/build.log'.

```

Ich denke mal, die relevante Fehlermeldung hier ist:

```
window-menu.c: In function 'window_menu_applet_fill':

window-menu.c:254: error: too many arguments to function 'wnck_selector_new'

make[3]: *** [libwnck_applet_la-window-menu.lo] Error 1
```

Nur damit kann weder ich noch google was anfangen.....  :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT:

Google ich mal z.B. nach "window-menu.c:254: error: too many arguments to function 'wnck_selector_new'" krieg ich genau einen Hit, nämlich: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-610124.html?sid=28245950e95ed5ad27e2c24eab00ef63

Leider scheint sich bei dem Kollegen das Problem von selbst gelöst zu haben........

Ich hab folgende gcc-Version: 

```
gcc -v                                                            

Using built-in specs.

Target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2/work/gcc-4.1.2/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/g++-v4 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --with-arch=i686 --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)

```

Also nicht die in dem link erwähnte angeblich problematische Version 4.2.2

----------

## buggybunny

Ok, 

ich hab noch einen Thread gefunden in dem jemand genau das gleiche Problem haben zu scheint: https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_author=VikingB&sid=4dd572e85912336dea3fea5c5d342d32

Dummerweise ist der auf Französisch und mein Französisch ist ziemlich bescheiden leider.....

Könnte mir vllt. jemand übersetzen was der Kollege gemacht um das Problem zu lösen? Es sind nur wenige Zeilen.........  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_author=VikingB&sid=4dd572e85912336dea3fea5c5d342d32
> 
> Dummerweise ist der auf Französisch und mein Französisch ist ziemlich bescheiden leider.....
> 
> Könnte mir vllt. jemand übersetzen was der Kollege gemacht um das Problem zu lösen? Es sind nur wenige Zeilen......... 

 

Die Lösung scheint zu sein, dass du libwnck und gnome-* mit den selben Versionen brauchst. Entweder libwnck aus der package.keywords raus, oder alle gnome-Sachen rein (Der letzte Post enthält eine Liste der nötigen Pakete  :Wink: )

Ich hoffe das war dann die Lösung für dich  :Smile: 

----------

## 69719

eventuell mal portage neu gesync't?

----------

## buggybunny

Hey ho,

* Seufz * 

Erst mal danke für die Tips,  ich habs jetzt so gemacht wie von Franzf vorgeschlagen, d.h.:

-> Die erwähnten gnome 2.2- Pakete zu meiner /etc/portage/package.mask hinzugefügt (ca. 20 Stück):

```
dev-libs/libnl

net-misc/networkmanager

net-misc/dhcdbd

gnome-extra/nm-applet

sys-apps/hwinfo

sys-fs/sysfsutils

net-analyzer/netdiscover

net-im/pidgin

net-analyzer/arptools

dev-python/compizconfig-python

x11-wm/compiz

x11-wm/compiz-fusion

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported

x11-wm/emerald

x11-themes/emerald-themes

x11-apps/ccsm

x11-libs/libcompizconfig

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig

x11-libs/compiz-bcop

net-im/skype

app-portage/udept

>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1

>=dev-libs/glib-2.13.5

>=x11-libs/pango-1.17.3

net-libs/libssh2 

>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.30

x11-libs/libwnck

#The Great Gnome 2.20 mask

gnome-base/gnome-common

app-admin/sabayon

gnome-base/gconf

gnome-extra/at-spi

gnome-base/gail

gnome-base/gnome-vfs

gnome-base/libbonobo

gnome-base/libbonoboui

gnome-base/libgnome

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas

gnome-base/libgnomeui

gnome-extra/bug-buddy

app-accessibility/dasher

gnome-extra/deskbar-applet

gnome-base/eel

media-gfx/eog

www-client/epiphany

www-client/epiphany-extensions

mail-client/evolution

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server

gnome-extra/evolution-exchange

gnome-extra/evolution-webcal

app-arch/file-roller

gnome-extra/gcalctool

gnome-extra/gconf-editor

gnome-base/gdm

app-editors/gedit

gnome-base/gnome-applets

x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds

gnome-base/control-center

gnome-base/gnome-desktop

app-text/gnome-doc-utils

gnome-extra/gnome-games

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme

gnome-base/gnome-keyring

gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager

gnome-extra/gnome-media

gnome-base/gnome-menus

net-analyzer/gnome-nettool

gnome-base/gnome-panel

gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager

dev-python/gnome-python-desktop

gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver

gnome-base/gnome-session

gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor

app-admin/gnome-system-tools

x11-themes/gnome-themes

gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs

gnome-extra/gnome-utils

app-accessibility/gok

x11-themes/gtk-engines

gnome-extra/gtkhtml

x11-libs/gtksourceview

gnome-extra/libgail-gnome

gnome-base/libgnomekbd

gnome-base/libgtop

dev-libs/liboobs

gnome-base/librsvg

x11-libs/libwnck

x11-wm/metacity

gnome-base/nautilus

gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner

app-accessibility/orca

dev-python/pygtksourceview

app-crypt/seahorse

media-sound/sound-juicer

app-misc/tomboy

media-video/totem

net-misc/vino

gnome-extra/zenity

dev-cpp/gconfmm

dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm

dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm

dev-cpp/libgnomemm

dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm

dev-libs/libsigc++

dev-cpp/libxmlpp

dev-python/gnome-python

# /gnome-2.20

>=dev-libs/libpcre-7.4

```

(Ich weiss, ist viel.....)

-> Nach diversen 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

und 

```
emerge -uavD world
```

Orgien bin ich jetzt fast am Ziel.....  :Wink: 

Nun hab ich nur noch 2 Probleme:

1.) app-cdr/cdrdao

Das einzige, was bei 

```
emerge -uavDN world
```

jetzt noch kommt ist  app-cdr/cdrdao.

Dies 

```
emerge -uavDN cdrdao
```

schlägt dummerweise fehl mit:

```
rbisfile -lvorbis -lm -logg   -lao    -lnsl

gcdmaster.o:(.rodata._ZTC9GCDMaster0_N5Gnome2UI3AppE[vtable for GCDMaster]+0x154): undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gnome::UI::App::~App()'

gcdmaster.o:(.rodata._ZTC9GCDMaster0_N5Gnome2UI3AppE[vtable for GCDMaster]+0x158): undefined reference to `non-virtual thunk to Gnome::UI::App::~App()'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [gcdmaster] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2/work/cdrdao-1.2.2/xdao'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2/work/cdrdao-1.2.2/xdao'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2/work/cdrdao-1.2.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *             ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   cdrdao-1.2.2.ebuild, line   57:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      make || die "could not compile"

 *  The die message:

 *   could not compile

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2:

 * 

 * ERROR: app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *             ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   cdrdao-1.2.2.ebuild, line   57:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      make || die "could not compile"

 *  The die message:

 *   could not compile

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2/temp/build.log'.

```

Schon wieder ein nichtssagende Fehlermeldung und ich vermute mal stark, das das mit meinen package.keywords zu tun hat......

Nur mit welchen? Ich sehe soweit nichts auffälliges........

"eix" sagt folgendes:

```

 eix cdrdao

[U] app-cdr/cdrdao

     Available versions:  1.2.1 1.2.1-r1 1.2.2 {debug encode gnome pccts}

     Installed versions:  1.2.1-r1(19:03:02 08/25/07)(-debug -encode gnome -pccts)

     Homepage:            http://cdrdao.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Burn CDs in disk-at-once mode -- with optional GUI frontend

```

2.) gnome generell

-> der Fensterleiste mit - [] und X ist verschwunden und zwar bei jeder Applikation die ich starte.

-> demzufolge lassen sich Fenster nicht mehr "normal" schließen

-> auch größer kleiner Ziehen geht nicht mehr

-> Switchen mit ALT + TAB geht auch nicht mehr?

Any ideas?

P.S.:

"revdep-rebuild" läuft durch ohne zu meckern.......

----------

## franzf

1) cdrdao hat ein gnome-USE-Flag. Entweder abstellen (lokal über /etc/portage/package.use) oder aber mit der cdrdao-testing versuchen (-> package.keywords)

2) gnome-fenstermanager:

Da gab es so weit ich mich erinner erst kürzlich was hier im DE-Forum...

edit: falsch erinnert, das war ein langsamer Aufbau des Gnome-Windowmanagers.

Verwendest du metacity, oder? Nochmal emerged?

Evtl. ist es ein Settings-Problem? Kannst ja mal das Theme wechseln.

Grundsätzlich hättest du nicht den ganzen Gnome auf Testing schieben müssen sondern nur libwnck aus der package.keywords entfernen  :Wink:  Aber so kommst du natürlich in den Genuss der aktuellsten Änderungen in der Gnome-Welt  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## buggybunny

Hi,

erst mal wieder danke an den Franz......  :Wink: 

Das cdrdao-Problem hat sich damit erledigt.

Zu dem gnome-Problem:

Nochmal kurz die Symptome:

-> der Fensterleiste mit - [] und X ist verschwunden und zwar bei jeder Applikation die ich starte.

-> demzufolge lassen sich Fenster nicht mehr "normal" schließen

-> auch größer kleiner Ziehen geht nicht mehr

-> Switchen mit ALT + TAB geht auch nicht mehr? 

-> Das Menü oben an der Fensterleiste der Applikationen ist auch verschwunden

Lösungsversuche:

-> .gconf*, .metacity usw. gelöscht: kein Erfolg

-> "revdep-rebuild" wie schon erwähnt meckert nicht

-> Logs:

 egrep "(WW)|(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

     (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType" does not exist.

(WW) FontPath is completely invalid.  Using compiled-in default.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
```

Sieht ja unkritisch aus soweit.

Nun zur ".xsession-errors":

```

cat .xsession-errors 

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

(gnome-session:8918): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(gconf-sanity-check-2:9031): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(gnome-session:8918): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

SESSION_MANAGER=local/fuckup:/tmp/.ICE-unix/8918

(gnome-panel:9053): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(gtk-window-decorator:9052): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(gnome-panel:9053): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

(gnome-volume-manager:9065): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(gnome-volume-manager:9065): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

(gnome-power-manager:9061): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(gnome-power-manager:9061): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

(nautilus:9057): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(nautilus:9057): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

(nm-applet:9066): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(nm-applet:9066): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

Initializing gnome-mount extension

** (nautilus:9057): WARNING **: Failed to initialize libhal context: (null) : (null)

** (nautilus:9057): WARNING **: Could not initialize hal context

Shutting down gnome-mount extension

(gnome-panel:9053): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -15 and height 24

No running windows found

(firefox-bin:9118): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(gconf-editor:9145): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(gconf-editor:9145): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket

DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket

kbuildsycoca running...

Reusing existing ksycoca

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-2.3-base.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.database'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/themus-theme-applier.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-gnome-theme-installed'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/ram'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-extension-m4a'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-extension-mp4'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-flac'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-flash-video'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-matroska'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-quicktime-media-link'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-quicktimeplayer'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-shorten'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-smil'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/xspf+xml'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/3gpp'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/AMR'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/AMR-WB'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/ogg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-ape'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-it'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-m4a'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-mpeg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-ms-asf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-ms-asx'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-ms-wax'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-pn-aiff'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-pn-au'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-pn-wav'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-pn-windows-acm'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-realaudio'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-real-audio'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-sbc'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-tta'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-wavpack'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/vnd.rn-realpix'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-pict'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'misc/ultravox'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/google-video-pointer'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-google-video-pointer'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/3gpp'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/dv'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/fli'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/flv'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/mp4v-es'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/msvideo'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/vivo'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/vnd.divx'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/vnd.vivo'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-anim'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-avi'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-flc'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-fli'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-m4v'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-mpeg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-ms-wm'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-ms-wmx'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-ms-wvx'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-nsv'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-ogm+ogg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/totem.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-theora+ogg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-2.3-math.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.sun.xml.math'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'x-directory/gnome-default-handler'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'x-directory/normal'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-gnome-saved-search'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/AdobeReader.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.fdf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/AdobeReader.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.adobe.pdx'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/AdobeReader.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.adobe.xdp+xml'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/AdobeReader.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.adobe.xfdf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/eog.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/bmp'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/eog.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-gray'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/eog.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-icb'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/eog.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-png'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/eog.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-portable-anymap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/eog.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-portable-graymap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/eog.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-psd'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/eog.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xbitmap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/eog.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-xpixmap'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/eog.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/vnd.wap.wbmp'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'kcertpart.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/binary-certificate'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gnome-theme-installer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-gnome-theme-package'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/xine.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-anim'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/gfloppy.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'x-device/floppy'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'katepart.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/x-fortran'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/glchess.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-chess-pgn'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'knotify.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'KNotify'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/evince.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-bzpdf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/evince.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-gzpdf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/evince.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-bzpostscript'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/evince.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-bzeps'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/evince.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'image/x-gzeps'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/evince.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-cbr'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/evince.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-cbz'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-ar'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-bzip-compressed-tar'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-compressed-tar'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-gtar'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-lhz'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-zip-compressed'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/zip'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'multipart/x-zip'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-war'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-ear'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-java-archive'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-cd-image'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-7z-compressed'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mozilla-firefox-2.0.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'text/mml'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-2.3-writer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text-web'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-2.3-writer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text-master'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-2.3-writer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.global'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-2.3-writer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-doc'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-2.3-writer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/rtf'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/openoffice.org-2.3-writer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.wordperfect'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/sdp'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-smil'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/streamingmedia'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-streamingmedia'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/vnd.rn-realmedia-vbr'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-aac'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/m4a'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-m4a'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/mp1'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-mp1'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/mp2'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/mp3'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-mpeg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/mpg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-mpg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/rn-mpeg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/scpls'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/wav'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-pn-windows-pcm'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-realaudio'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-pls'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-mpeg'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-mpeg2'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/msvideo'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-ms-afs'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-ms-wmx'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-ms-wvxvideo'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-avi'

kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/mplayer.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'video/x-fli'

```

Hmm, diese Warnings sehen doch auch unkritisch aus, oder?

Tante google sagt zu der Kombination "mein Problem + Warnings" auch nichts wirklich relevantes.....

Ich verwende compiz-fusion, evtl. hängt es ja daran?

Ich hau jetzt mal testweise fluxbox drauf, wenn aber noch einer eine Idee hat nur raus......  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Grundsätzlich hättest du nicht den ganzen Gnome auf Testing schieben müssen sondern nur libwnck aus der package.keywords entfernen  Aber so kommst du natürlich in den Genuss der aktuellsten Änderungen in der Gnome-Welt  

 

* Hust * 

Aber btw: So sehr testing kann das doch nicht sein, oder? Weil auf meinem Ubuntu-Laptop mit Gnome 2.2 läuft alles tadellos und da war Gnome 2.2 schon "inclusive" bei der Installation......

----------

## buggybunny

Hallo, 

es ist mir zwar völlig unverständlich was das damit zu tun hat, aber es war ein locale-Problem.

Nach dem "Aufräumen" meiner /etc/locale.gen gefolgt von einem "locale-gen" ist wieder alles in Ordnung.

----------

